# [SOLVED] On-board sound is not detected.



## GetOutOfBox

Hi, just today I decided to switch to on-board sound because my sound card was being a pain in the @$$ (fixing it is pointless, its had countless problems), so I tried to set up the on-board sound, but windows doesn't detect any new sound device. I enabled on-board sound in the BIOS, and I downloaded the drivers from the mobo's website, but the drivers don't appear to have an install executable, and there is no readme with them. The on-board sound was never used before this, but this mobo is new, so I don't think it should be defective.

The strange thing is that SiSoft Sandra 2009.SP1 can detect the on-board audio, but it doesn't show up in device manager, and windows is convinced that there are no new devices (except for 2 unknown PCI devices, which windows cant find drivers for on win update, and they won't go away. I don't think these are related to the on-board audio problem though, as even when I disable on-board audio in the BIOS, they still are detected at windows startup. The only PCI device installed right now is my video card, and its PCIe and works fine.)

Here is my specs:

mobo: Fujitsu Siemens P5SD2-FM (click here to go to the downloads page, and search for this serial number (YSDD230104), select windows xp, the drivers I tried to install are under the latest ones under the audio tab)

on-board sound chip: ASUS Azalia Audio Controller Revision A1

P.S My BIOS is up to date.  and sorry about the image quality, I converted it to 16 color bmp :0 so I could upload it. I know there was probably a way to get the size down without being so drastic, but I'm in a rush, sry again if it irritates you.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: On-board sound is not detected.*

When you D/L the audio drivers they are in a .zip file. Create a new folder named Drivers and extract the contents of the zip file to the new folder when windows asks for the location of the drivers point it to the drivers folder.


----------



## GetOutOfBox

*Re: On-board sound is not detected.*

I can't do that because, windows doesnt prompt me to install drivers for the onboard audio, it doesnt "see" it. I tried that with the 2 unknown pci devices came up, but didn't work.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: On-board sound is not detected.*

Then I need the Everest report to see if it gives us the Ven and Dev Id's from the unknown hardware.


----------



## GetOutOfBox

*Re: On-board sound is not detected.*

Heres the everest report, at the startup of everest it said it did not fully support my system, but then it appeared to generate a report which I saved to a htm.

P.S Sry I had to compress it, I'm not trying to send you a virus or anything, but Everest saved the report to a .htm and the forum wouldn't let me upload that.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: On-board sound is not detected.*

Lets try uninstalling the audio drivers in the device manager, if you expand the Sound Video and Game controllers section. right click on the Audio device and select uninstall, then reboot and point windows at the driver folder you created earlier.


----------



## GetOutOfBox

*Re: On-board sound is not detected.*

I can't, because the only audio related things windows detects are: Audio codecs, Legacy Audio Drivers and Media Control Devices, and those all appear to be installed in windows, whether theres an audio device present or not. Are you asking me to uninstall those then when prompted, point to the drivers?


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: On-board sound is not detected.*

Uninstall the legacy audio drivers.


----------



## GetOutOfBox

*Re: On-board sound is not detected.*

gotcha, doing that now.


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: On-board sound is not detected.*

I believe you need to install the Microsoft UAA driver so you Audio is detected.
The errors (PCI Device) is related to the UAA driver.

Be sure all the old drivers from the old sound card are removed
Try this driver:
http://geekswithblogs.net/lorint/archive/2006/06/11/81540.aspx
Scroll down to Q888111
Select Xp SP2

Once this driver is installed, try to install the Audio Driver.

Bill


----------



## GetOutOfBox

*Re: On-board sound is not detected.*

ok thx, it's weird, I did what you said about uninstalling legacy drivers, but tried putting my sound card back in the system. When prompted to locate drivers I pointed to the sound cards driver folder, and voila! another reboot then the card worked again. Not what I expected, but the sound card works now thx to you, so thx a lot!


----------



## BCCOMP

Hi:wave:,
It was a windows thing, typical.

I am not sure:4-dontkno, but I think the reboot allowed you have XP "find" the driversray:,

I am Glad you have it up and running:laugh:

Bill:grin:


----------

